# 2014 IPB 14 ****New Layout****



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Very nice, enjoy! Now go SLIME it!!! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Now, that's snazzy!  Best looking finish on an IPB I've seen.  I like the new hatch layouts.


----------



## Gavin10202001 (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks, will have to wait awhile I'm stuck inland for now. Going to be headed back home to the salt air and flats in a couple of months. Hopefully run up on some tailing reds.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Looks really nice. Like stated above much better than previous years. Congrats on the new boat!


----------



## Gavin10202001 (Apr 9, 2014)

I think it's the new owner. Really nice guy.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

walk through hatches very cool


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I like the direction the new company is going with it. Sick ride enjoy it.


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice skiff! Any way you could take a picture(s) of the wiring? It looks like the wiring job is pretty flawless and it will allow me to get a basis of what I need to do on my skiff. You know, since I'm a newb and all.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Awesome color combo, love it.   Is the tan flat?


----------



## touimet (Mar 11, 2014)

Dopppeeeee skiff.. Saw them at the Miami Boat show, super nice. Did the price reflect it?


----------



## djillmanik (May 22, 2014)

Nice man mine is just about done i was supposed to pick it up the same week as u got urs it's the tan and olive drab one I wanted to ask u about those speakers u have message me if u can


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

Love those lift up decks.

Where is the bilge pump(s)?


----------



## Gavin10202001 (Apr 9, 2014)

If I have any water, I just pull the plug when I am underway.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

what if you can't get underway


----------



## --AL-- (Nov 28, 2012)

> what if you can't get underway


That's what those 4 letter words are for. [smiley=titanic.gif]


----------



## Gavin10202001 (Apr 9, 2014)

If I am taking on water at a rate I can not counter and can not get underway, there are more serious things to start thinking about.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Or if you had one, you could turn on the bilge pump and maybe not sink...


----------



## southedisto (Jun 30, 2013)

I don't have any hard wired electrical anything in my boat, including bilge pump. Nav lights are portable LED clamp on, engine pull start, and GPS is battery operated hand held; but I was still concerned about taking one over the bow on the ICW or getting caught in storm so I added one of these.

http://www.attwoodmarine.com/store/product/Hand-Operated-Bilge-Pump

May not look like much but those hand pumps can move water in a hurry, especially with the right motivation


----------



## Gavin10202001 (Apr 9, 2014)

So at the advice of the gentlemen I went and picked up a Johnson L4000. It takes up half of the rear compartment should work like a champ, I always believe in having a backup plan so I taped a red solo cup upside down to the side of the pump. Good looking out guys.


----------



## Gavin10202001 (Apr 9, 2014)

Seriously though, I like the handheld pump just ordered one. Thank you FlyFishSC. So this covered the pump conundrum, anything else on the topic and we will have to move this to the boatyard basics section of the forum.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

> So at the advice of the gentlemen I went and picked up a Johnson L4000.


That is a big pump, one day you will be really glad you have it though.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

> I don't have any hard wired electrical anything in my boat, including bilge pump. Nav lights are portable LED clamp on, engine pull start, and GPS is battery operated hand held; but I was still concerned about taking one over the bow on the ICW or getting caught in storm so I added one of these.
> 
> http://www.attwoodmarine.com/store/product/Hand-Operated-Bilge-Pump
> 
> May not look like much but those hand pumps can move water in a hurry, especially with the right motivation



The problem with hand pumps is that you can't drive and operate them at the same time. If you're in heavy seas and need to keep the bow pointed into them running the motor you are going to be in trouble.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

When the minimalist is pumping that manual pump. Us the Neanderthals will come to save them with our big electric bilge pumps and our big electric gps...just say'en


----------



## Gavin10202001 (Apr 9, 2014)

It not a minimalist ideology behind my decision it's based on an observed nessecity. I have researched a d to no avail have found any rogue waves or waves above 2' on the Tennesse River or the lakes I frequent. I greatly appreciate everyone's concern about the removal of foreign liquids in my boat. Can we please close the discussion on bildge pumps.


----------

